# Neues Fully in Planung



## frechehex (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab mal ne Frage an Euch.
Derzeit fahre ich ein Stumpjumper "29. Ich fahr das Bike seit 1,5 Jahren. 
Ich wünsche mir ein Bike, welches wendiger ist und mehr Federweg hat. Ich fahre viel Trails, in den bayrischen Alpen, Bikepark.
Bei Canyon hab ich mir das Spectral AL angeschaut angeschaut und Probe gefahren. Ich war gleich begeistert. 
Habt ihr noch einen Tipp für mich bzw was haltet ihr vom Spectral?

Über Eure Rückmeldungen freu ich mich ;-)

Danke Eure Hex


----------



## karmakiller (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo, wenn du es schon Probegefahren bist und es dich begeistert hat - was spricht denn dagegen ?
Zum Spectral ist im Internet und vor allem hier bei MTB-News (eigener Thread zum 2018er Spectral:   https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/can...e-neuauflage-des-trailbike-klassikers.862372/) doch reichlich zu finden  - welche Ausführung soll es denn werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. Januar 2018)

An sich ist das Spectral nen nettes Rad, was mich etwas stört, ist das lange Sitzrohr auf der einen, und die minimale Einstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze auf der anderen Seite. Beim S-Rahmen paßt glaube max. ne 125er Reverb rein, wäre mir persönlich zu wenig, aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Fand auch die alten Spectrals besser, da hat auch in die kleinen Rahmen noch ne ordentliche Flasche gepaßt, weiß nicht, wie gut das bei den neuen Rahmen noch geht. Schaut sehr eng aus. Aber ist auch nicht für alle relevant.

Willst du Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## luckyleaf (8. Januar 2018)

Der Spectral ist optisch unglücklich "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ausgefallen meiner Meinung nach. Aber am wichtigsten ist die Funktion und Spaß nicht wahr?

NUR: Ich persönlich würde niemals eine bessere Markenqualität gegen eine schlechtere Qualität tauschen. In dem Fall Specialized gegen Canyon...... Ist das dein Ernst? Da ist als würde man ein Mercedes gegen Skoda tauschen. 

*Mein Tipp! Behalte dein Stumpjumper. *Man muss nicht immer das Neuste auf dem Markt kaufen nur weil die Augen es so wollen


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage an Euch.
> Derzeit fahre ich ein Stumpjumper "29. Ich fahr das Bike seit 1,5 Jahren.
> ...


Bedenke nur das du nach dem Kauf keinen Service mehr beim Hersteller erwarten darfst! Gibt es genug zu finden hier im Forum...


----------



## frechehex (9. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen ;-)

@luckyleaf 
Bist Du mal mit einem Stumpjumper "29 ein steiles Stück Schotter (z.B. Kampenwand) mit hohem Tempo runtergefahren?
Mir wurde dabei unwohl, da das Bike sehr unruhig wurde. Ich bin sehr groß und leicht. Das ist z.B. auch ein Grund weshalb ich das Bike gegen ein andres tauschen möchte.
Wie auf meinem Profilbild erkennbar, war ich 2017 im Bikepark Sölden, aber auch außerhalb unterwegs. Bei sehr engen Kehren bin ich schlicht mit dem Bike nicht rumgekommen. Und das war nicht meine erste negative Erfahrung diesbezüglich.
Bist Du selbst schonmal im Besitz eines Canyon Bikes? 
Für mich ist das Preis/Leistungs/Ausstattungsverhältnis wichtig. Und das Stumpi das ich fahre, ist im Preis höher als das Canyon und die Ausstattung schlechter.

@Aninaj 
ich möchte ein Aluminium und keins von 2018. Da gefällt mir die Geometrie und der Rahmen nicht.

@delphi1507 
Ist Dir schonmal aufgefallen, daß nicht alles was hier im Forum steht auch der Wahrheit enspricht?
Ich weiß von Freunden und Bekannte welche auch ein Canyon fahren, daß es mit Bikeservice und Kundenservice keine Probleme gibt. Es ist immer eine persönliche Sache ;-)


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2018)

Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass ein Bike schuld ist, wenn man um eine enge Kehre überhaupt nicht rumkommt. Wenn da jetzt Slickreifen drauf wären oder der Rahmen total verzogen wäre vielleicht. Aber wenn es sich um handelsübliche funktionsfähige Mountainbikes in einer passenden Größe handelt, geht es mit manchen besser und mit manchen schlechter, aber gar nicht... da hilft Üben vielleicht mehr.
Wenn es bei hoher Geschwindigkeit auf einem steilen Schotterstück unruhig wird... bist du sicher, dass das nicht am steilen Schotterstück oder am Tempo liegt? Anders gefragt, hast du es mal mit gleichem Tempo auf demselben Stück mal mit einem anderen Rad probiert und dich dabei wohler gefühlt?

Allgemein habe ich auch noch nicht so richtig verstanden, wo deine Prioritäten liegen. Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es nämlich nicht und wird es vermutlich auch nie geben.
Du wünschst dir im Eingangspost ein wendigeres Bike. Das wäre aber auf den ersten Blick konträr zu dem Wunsch bei dem steilen Schotterstück ein (lauf)ruhigeres Bike zu haben. Hast du schon eine Idee wie sich der Konflikt lösen ließe?

Da du ja schon konkrete Vorstellungen von der Geometrie zu haben scheinst, wäre es sicher hilfreich, wenn du darüber was schreiben würdest, damit man dir besser helfen könnte. Z.B. was konkret gefällt dir nicht an der Geometrie des 2018er Canyon Rads?

Wenn ich ein auf dem Trail besser performendes Rad suchen würde, wäre Preis/Leistung/Ausstattung für mich eher sekundär (natürlich solange es noch im Budget bleibt). Da würde ich das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Geometrie legen. Das ist schließlich das, was das Fahrverhalten am allermeisten beeinflusst. In einer engen Kehre ist egal, ob das Rad ein XX1 Schaltwerk oder ein billiges Deore hat.
Komponenten kann man immer noch nachrüsten, die Rahmen-Geometrie kann man nachträglich nicht verändern.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Januar 2018)

Ich kann mich @scylla  nur anschließen.
Ich selbst fahre auch ein Stumpjumper (allerdings körpergrößenbedingt nur 26" bei nem S-Rahmen), mein Mann (größer als ich) ein 29er. Obwohl er an manchen Stellen von guten Fahrern kritisch beäugt wurde und der Kommentar kam: "Könnte sein, dass du da mit nem 29er nicht rumkommst" kam er (als Kehrenanfänger damals!) rum. Vieles liegt also wirklich nur an der Technik. Ich empfinde mein Stumpi schon als recht wendig - was nicht klappt, liegt an meinem Fahr(un)vermögen. Die Kampenwand kenne ich nicht, bin aber schon einiges gefarhen und empfinde den Stumpi jetzt nicht als besonders nervös. 
Das einzige, was ich noch modifizieren werde, ist eine etwas längere Gabel einzubauen, zwecks flacherem Lenkwinkel. Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Option für dich?
Wäre vielleicht auch interessant zu wissen, welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße du fährst...


----------



## mw.dd (9. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass ein Bike schuld ist,



Zumal bei vergleichbarer Rahmengröße das Spectral trotz falscher Laufradgröße (  ) "länger" und "flacher" ausfällt - was zumindest auf dem Papier nicht für mehr "Wendigkeit" spricht.


----------



## steelheader (9. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen ;-)
> 
> @luckyleaf
> Bist Du mal mit einem Stumpjumper "29 ein steiles Stück Schotter (z.B. Kampenwand) mit hohem Tempo runtergefahren?
> ...




Hi,
wenn Dir Preis/Leistung/Ausstattung wichtig sind:

YT Jeffsy 29 CFtwo

Habe sowohl ein Stumpjumper als auch das Jeffsy ausgiebig auf Trails getestet. Das YT ist wendiger.
Und ich würde Dir die CF Version empfehlen aufgrund des Gewichts


----------



## lucie (9. Januar 2018)

Wieso eigentlich 29er? Check doch mal Radstand und Kettenstrebenlänge bei 650B gegenüber einem 29er.

Für mich stehen sich ruhiger Geradeauslauf auf schnellen Abfahrten und Wendigkeit schon arg im Weg.
Fährt sich ein Bike wunderbar ruhig auf ruppigen Bergabpassagen, dann wohl wegen des längeren Radstandes, der langer Kettenstrebe, des flachen Lenkwinkels. Musst Du dann mit der Schüssel bei gemäßigtem Tempo um eine Spitzkehre, dann wird's zur Herausforderung.
Mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik bei passender Rahmengröße sollte dies aber absolut machbar sein.

Willst Du es wendiger haben, wirst Du auf weniger abwärtsorientierte Geodaten beim Rahmen achten müssen oder solltest evtl. mal Deine Fahrtechnik ein wenig schulen. Es ist immer sehr kurzsichtig, wenn man einfach sagt, dieses und jenes geht mit dem Bike nicht. 
Das Potential der meisten Bikes wird wohl der Ottonormalverbraucher, selbst bei guter Fahrtechnik, nicht ausschöpfen können. 
Aber man staunt, was nach ein wenig Übung und Fahrtechniktraining dann doch so mit einem Bike funktioniert, was man zuvor mit demselben nicht hinbekommen hat. Und nein, es muss auch nicht immer mehr Federweg sein!

Grundsätzlich können hier nur Empfehlungen gegeben werden, wenn Du Deine Befindlichkeiten mal etwas genauer schildern würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckyleaf (10. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> @luckyleaf
> Bist Du mal mit einem Stumpjumper "29 ein steiles Stück Schotter (z.B. Kampenwand) mit hohem Tempo runtergefahren?
> Mir wurde dabei unwohl, da das Bike sehr unruhig wurde.



Auf einem Stück Schotter kann jedes Rad unruhig oder nicht unruhig sein. Das ist kein rationaler Grund ein Fahrrad zu tauschen. Traktion und Fahrweise und Fahrkönnen sind Gründe die man hinterfragen sollte. 



> Ich bin sehr groß und leicht. Das ist z.B. auch ein Grund weshalb ich das Bike gegen ein andres tauschen möchte.
> Wie auf meinem Profilbild erkennbar, war ich 2017 im Bikepark Sölden, aber auch außerhalb unterwegs. Bei sehr engen Kehren bin ich schlicht mit dem Bike nicht rumgekommen.



Ich bin 1,64 m, wiege 54 kg und fahre ausschließlich All mountain.  Aber bei engen Spitzkehren hier in Hinterzarten oder Kempten, habe ich gelernt das Hinterrad zu versetzen, dosierend zu bremsen und Gleichgewicht zu halten. Mountainbiking erfordert auch etwas Fahrtechnik, das ist doch unter anderem das Schöne an dieser Radsport-Kategorie. Sonst fährt man lieber Rennrad und fährt aufm Asphalt....




> Für mich ist das Preis/Leistungs/Ausstattungsverhältnis wichtig.



Das ist eine individuelle Priorität und die  kann man so stehen lassen. Aber wenn du schon ein Stumpjumper hast, dann würde ich erstmal Fehler bei mir suchen. Dann evtl die Komponenten austauschen. Ich mache an meinem Rad alles selber. Richtig hochwertige Teile kannst du schon so günstig bei eBay oder hier Bikemarkt bekommen, dass dein Argument mit Preis/Ausstattungsverhältnis kaum ins Gewicht fällt. Eher denke ich hast du dann ein Stumpjumper der noch individueller und besser ausgestattet ist als der Canyon Spectral.

Es ist deine Entscheidung..... 
Ich würde den Stumpjumper nicht austauschen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich 29er? Check doch mal Radstand und Kettenstrebenlänge bei 650B gegenüber einem 29er.


Ja, das sollte man wirklich mal "checken":


mw.dd schrieb:


> Zumal bei vergleichbarer Rahmengröße das Spectral trotz falscher Laufradgröße (  ) "länger" und "flacher" ausfällt



Und nein, die Länge über alles spielt beim Kurvenfahren praktisch keine Rolle.


----------



## steelheader (10. Januar 2018)

Eher schon der Lenkwinkel. Je flacher desto schlechter geht es um die Kurve


----------



## Florent29 (10. Januar 2018)

steelheader schrieb:


> Eher schon der Lenkwinkel. Je flacher desto schlechter geht es um die Kurve



Aber nur bergauf. Sollte man dazusagen.

Bergab hängt's wieder von der Körperposition bzw. dem Druck auf dem VR ab.


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo Hex,

es kann natürlich auch sein, dass du einfach Lust auf ein neues Rad hast 

Ansonsten haben die Mädels mit ihren Bemerkungen wohl recht. Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Core-Training. Wenn das Rumpeln bei der Abfahrt zu viel ist, und das Rad nicht um die Kurve will, kann das auch an der Körperspannung liegen.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> .
> 
> @delphi1507
> Ist Dir schonmal aufgefallen, daß nicht alles was hier im Forum steht auch der Wahrheit enspricht?
> Ich weiß von Freunden und Bekannte welche auch ein Canyon fahren, daß es mit Bikeservice und Kundenservice keine Probleme gibt. Es ist immer eine persönliche Sache ;-)



Wie du willst, und meinst, deine Freunde können froh sein das alles glatt gelaufen ist, ich kenne da andere Erfahrungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (11. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal Eure Rückmeldungen durchgelesen - danke ;-)

Sicherlich ist meine Fahrtechnik noch verbesserungsfähig. Daran arbeite ich auch ständig. Richtiges befahren von Steilkurfen, auch mit Hinterreifen umsetzen, hab ich noch nicht gelernt. In 1,5 Jahren kann man nicht alles lernen ;-)


----------



## mtbbee (16. Januar 2018)

@frechehex, und wenn Du den Steilbereich Kampenwand nicht schnell runterfahren kannst, kein Problem, finde ich ehr gut in diesem doch hochfrequentierten Wanderbereich  ... aber im Prinzip ists ja klar was Du meinst ...
ich kann mit meinem 27,5" so oder so kein HR versetzen ... ok manchmal klappts und mir ist wendig genug und stabil bei schnelle Abfahrten (bei mir bremst mich automatisch die Angst aus)


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen ;-)
> 
> @luckyleaf
> Bist Du mal mit einem Stumpjumper "29 ein steiles Stück Schotter (z.B. Kampenwand) mit hohem Tempo runtergefahren?
> ...


Grundsätzlich läuft ein Bike im Schotter sicherer, je größer die Laufräder und je länger der Radstand und je flacher der Lenkwinkel.
Solange Platz genug in Spitzkehren ist, gilt das auch für Spitzkehren.
Wenn man es in Spitzkehren extrem mag, braucht man ein ultrakurzes Bike - aber nur dann. Ob es 29 oder 26 hat, ist relativ egal; 26 ist halt kürzer.

Ich hatte ein Spectral EX. Ich fand es nicht grad toll (ich bin groß und schwer) aber es ist  super leicht, und je nach Ausstattung und Größe kann es durchaus tauglich sein. Es gibt ja einige grad im Outlet. Hauptsache gefällt.
Es gibt aber bessere Bikes, die nur unwesentlich schwerer sind, zB: https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/bergamont-trailster-8-0-2017-endurobike.html . Mit meinem Trailster war ich zB in Sölden und Saalbach.

Ich weiss nicht welche engen Kehren du in Sölden meinst, ich kann mich an nichts extremes erinnern, aber umsetzen kann ich so lala, von daher fällts mir nicht auf. Diese gebaute Anliegerstrecke hat aber teils enge Anlieger, in die man sich mit Nachdruck und übers Vorderrad gebeugt hineinpressen muss.
Vielleicht ist an deinem Bike der Lenker zu hoch?


----------



## frechehex (16. Januar 2018)

@cxfahrer 
Die Kurven welche ich meinte, waren nicht im Bikepark in Sölden sondern außerhalb. Die Kurven im Bikepark sind gar kein Problem gewesen ;-)

@mtbbee 
ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Problem mit Wanderern und wenn dann gehen die auch auf die Seite. Ebenso an der Kampenwand.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> Die Kurven welche ich meinte, waren nicht im Bikepark in Sölden sondern außerhalb. Die Kurven im Bikepark sind gar kein Problem gewesen ;-)
> 
> @mtbbee
> ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Problem mit Wanderern und wenn dann gehen die auch auf die Seite. Ebenso an der Kampenwand.


Ich bin Nenetrail, Harisetrail, 5-Seen mit Löple und Leiterberg gefahren - das sind grossteils Wanderwege. Teäre meinte ich mit den Anliegern. Aber ist ja ok, wenn du kein Problem damit hast. Wollte dich nicht belehren :/.
Wohlerzogene Biker machen auf Wanderwegen Wanderern Platz ;-) nicht umgekehrt, aber mir geht es auch immer so dass die schnell zur Seite springen.

Das Stumpy ist ja ein klassisches Allmountain, steil, kurz , vorn hoch usw. - das macht es ja bergab nicht einfacher.


----------



## frechehex (16. Januar 2018)

@cxfahrer 
_Das Stumpy ist ja ein klassisches Allmountain, steil, kurz , vorn hoch usw. - das macht es ja bergab nicht einfacher._
Danke daß Du bringst es auf den Punkt ;-)

Wir sind zur Rettenbachalm Trail und die Ollweite Line gefahren. Dort ist auch mein Profilbild entstanden. Die Ollweite Line war das mit den engen Kurven :-( Aber auch das werde ich noch lernen. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und in 1,5 Jahren hab ich mich schon sehr gesteigert .


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2018)

Fahrtechnikkurs  zB beim Cyclecollege (Bekannter von mir, ist nach Bad Aibling ausgewandert).

Erwarte dir keine Wunder von Stumpy vs Spektral.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikkurs  zB beim Cyclecollege (Bekannter von mir, ist nach Bad Aibling ausgewandert).


Ja, der Jens - der macht das gut!



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Erwarte dir keine Wunder von Stumpy vs Spektral.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Stumpy ist ja ein klassisches Allmountain, steil, kurz , vorn hoch usw. - das macht es ja bergab nicht einfacher.



Wobei es genau das in engen Kehren eigentlich einfacher machen sollte, zumindest wenn man sie fährt und nicht versetzt.
Wendiger als ein "klassisches" steil/kurz/hoch Rad geht eigentlich nicht.
Mit einer moderneren flachen/langen Geometrie muss man in engen Kehren schon recht engagiert mit viel Druck am Lenker reinstechen damit einem nicht das Vorderrad wegklappt, und bei den ganz langen Fuhren führt dann irgendwann auch kein Weg mehr an Umsetzen vorbei. Das macht es zwar für einen erfahrenen Fahrer einfacher, aber als "fortgeschrittener Anfänger" dem es an der Kurventechnik und ggf am Druck am Vorderrad noch mangelt, tut man sich bei sowas mit einer Oldschool-Geo eigentlich leichter.

Ein neues Rad ist halt was schönes. Man freut sich dran, das ist gut fürs Ego, und wenn man selbstbewusst an die Sache ran geht, dann tut das auch automatisch der Fahrtechnik gut. Von daher kann ein Neukauf durchaus einen positiven Effekt haben, auch wenn es rein objektiv nicht unbedingt Sinn macht, die Schuld beim Fahrrad zu suchen


----------



## bajcca (17. Januar 2018)

@frechehex 

Hallo Hex, welche Rahmengröße fährst Du eigentlich beim Stumpi und wie groß bist Du?

Ich bin das Spectral in der CF Variante jetzt 2 Jahre gefahren und es hat mir vom agilen Fahrverhalten sehr gut gefallen. Mit 1,80m bin ich es in Größe M gefahren, L war mir zu sperrig. Das Spectral ist für mich ein Allrounder mit dem ich sowohl enge Kehren ohne Umsetzen, als auch rumpelige Strecken ala Ochsenkopf mit viel Spaß fahren konnte. Für meinen Urlaub in Saalbach nehme ich aber lieber mein LIV Hail, mit dem läßt es sich einfach schneller dank längeren Radstand fahren.
Ich bin den Stumpjumper in der 29er Version probegefahren, in M ist er mir einen Tick zu klein, dafür aber trotz 29er sehr wendig. Mit dem L Rahmen kam ich gar nicht klar, viel zu sperrig, ich hatte das Gefühl mit einem Schiff unterwegs zu sein.

Mein Fazit ist, daß Spectral 2017 ist ein schönes Rad, das viel Laune macht und durchaus zu empfehlen ist. Ich selbst habe es gerade wieder verkauft, nicht weil es nicht taugt, sondern weil ich mich leider immer schnell zu was Neuem verführen lasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (17. Januar 2018)

@cxfahrer 

hihi ausgewandert nach Bad Aibling ...[/QUOTE]
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs ;-)


----------



## frechehex (17. Januar 2018)

@scylla 
ich brauch das nicht für meinen Ego ;-)


----------



## frechehex (17. Januar 2018)

@bajcca 
Ich bin 1,80m groß und fahr das Stumpi Rahmengröße L.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2018)

Hail in Mädchenfarbe in M: https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/liv-hail-2-ge-2017-damen-endurobike.html
Reign in Jungensfarbe in M:  https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/giant-reign-1-5-ltd-27-5-2017-endurobike.html
Reign in Jungensfarbe in L: https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/giant-reign-2-ltd-27-5-2017-endurobike-109072.html

Wenn es denn mehr so zum bergab ballern sein soll. Deutlich flacher als ein Stumpy.
Das Stumpy in L ist so kurz wie das Reign/Hail in M, aber vorne 5 (!!!)cm höher.

PS: ich würde dir empfehlen, erstmal ein paar relevante Bikes (zB das Reign) probezufahren in M und L, sonst kaufst du dir wieder was Unpassendes.


----------



## bajcca (17. Januar 2018)

@cxfahrer 

Das Hail ist in M bei 1,80 definitiv zu klein, auch wenn der Blick auf die Messdaten anderes vermuten lässt.
Ich mag kompakte Räder, aber das Hail habe ich mir in L gekauft und das passt gut, dürfte nicht kleiner sein.
Vom Fahrverhalten fährt es sich auch anders als das Reign, das kann ich deshalb beurteilen, da ich dieses vor dem Hail gefahren bin, übrigens auch in L mit kurzem Vorbau. Ist also nicht einfach das Reign in Mädchenfarbe, sondern ein eigenständiges Bike.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2018)

bajcca schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> 
> Das Hail ist in M bei 1,80 definitiv zu klein, auch wenn der Blick auf die Messdaten anderes vermuten lässt.
> Ich mag kompakte Räder, aber das Hail habe ich mir in L gekauft und das passt gut, dürfte nicht kleiner sein.
> Vom Fahrverhalten fährt es sich auch anders als das Reign, das kann ich deshalb beurteilen, da ich dieses vor dem Hail gefahren bin, übrigens auch in L mit kurzem Vorbau. Ist also nicht einfach das Reign in Mädchenfarbe, sondern ein eigenständiges Bike.


Tatsache, hätte ich nicht gedacht:
Lenkwinkel Hail vs Reign 1 Grad steiler (das sind Welten)
Sitzrohr Hail vs Reign 2cm länger
Tretlager Hail vs Reign 5mm höher
Reach Hail vs Reign fast 2cm kürzer

Was das für einen Sinn machen soll  - aber du wirst das sicher besser beurteilen können. Aber ist OT.


----------



## bajcca (18. Januar 2018)

@cxfahrer 

Noch einmal OT, da das eventuell auch andere lesen

Du vergleichst das Reign 2018 mit dem Hail und das sind schon recht verschiedene Räder. Das Reign 2018 wurde nochmal länger und flacher hinsichtlich des Vorgängermodells, das schon einige als Minidownhiller bezeichnet haben. 
Das aktuelle Modell sehe ich als reinrassiges Enduro, das auch so gefahren werden möchte und nicht mit agilem Fahrverhalten glänzt.
Das Hail ist da deutlich agiler und läßt sich auch auf langsamen Trails gut fahren, auch wenn es ebenso nicht mit das wendigste Rad ist, der Radstand ist auch da schon recht lang. Für mich ist aber gerade das ein wichtiges Kriterium, bergab viel Sicherheit und laufen lassen können, aber auch langsame, enge Kehren sind noch gut möglich, allerdings sind mir die mit dem Spectral als Allrounder leichter gefallen. Auch bergauf geht das Spectral besser als das Hail.

Da @frechehex eingangs nach dem Spectral und Erfahrungen zu diesem Rad gefragt hat, will sie wahrscheinlich kein klassisches Endurobike fahren. Das 2017er Spectral kann ich empfehlen, würde ihr aber, da wir beide 1,80m sind, nicht unbedingt zu einem L raten, da das sich dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr so leichtfüßig in Bezug auf ihre Körpergröße fahren läßt. Sie steht da genau wie ich zwischen 2 Radgrößen.


----------



## frechehex (18. Januar 2018)

@cxfahrer 
ich bin keine typische Frau und stehe auch nicht auf "Frauenfarben" ;-)

@bajcca 
Ich hab mich auf dem Spectral Gr.L besser gefühlt, als auf dem M.


----------



## bajcca (18. Januar 2018)

Na, dann, wenn es Dir gut gefallen hat, mir hat es sehr gut getaugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2018)

Mein Spectral hat mir nicht getaugt, in XL, mit 92kg - für leichte Menschen aber sicher ein okayes Allmountain.
Farben und Geschlechter - das Orbea Rallon in Lila ist eins meiner Favoriten...nur halt teuer.

PS:  http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-test-orbea-rallon-5/


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> ich bin keine typische Frau



Das klingt jetzt irgendwie so als wäre das was schlimmes, eine Frau zu sein. Ich find's eigentlich ganz okay 
(scnr)


----------



## Basti138 (19. Januar 2018)

Eigentlich?


----------



## frechehex (19. Januar 2018)

Irre ich mich oder nennt sich dieses Forum Ladies only?


----------



## frechehex (19. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt irgendwie so als wäre das was schlimmes, eine Frau zu sein. Ich find's eigentlich ganz okay
> (scnr)



das is nicht schlimm, aber ich steh halt nicht auf Frauenfarben. Ich möchte halt kein Bike in pink oder so....
meine Interessen sind nicht typisch Frau.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Januar 2018)

"Typisch Frau" ist ein Konstrukt der Werbeindustrie (und bis 1920 war die Jungsfarbe rosa). Da ich anscheinend ein Mann sein müsste, amüsiere ich mich darüber nur noch und bin weiterhin einfach Frau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (19. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder nennt sich dieses Forum Ladies only?


ich fühle mich diskriminiert - ich verlange ein Forum Gentlemen only


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> ich fühle mich diskriminiert - ich verlange ein Forum *Gentlemen* only



Nur wer sollte darin dann schreiben?


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Nur wer sollte darin dann schreiben?



Die andere Randgruppe, natürlich ...


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Januar 2018)

Gibt es im Fatbike-Unterforum; Achtung Gefüüüühle; und da wurden die (wenigen!) Ladys ganz unsanft rausgeschmissen


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ganz unsanft rausgeschmissen



Das ist aber nicht Gentlemen-Like


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder nennt sich dieses Forum Ladies only?


Ja. Vortäuschung falscher tatsachen?


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2018)

Wir haben unsere paar verirrten Gentlemen doch lieb. Schließlich sind wir ja Ladies, und ganz typisch Frau auch tolerant


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere paar verirrten Gentlemen doch lieb. Schließlich sind wir ja Ladies, und ganz typisch Frau auch tolerant




Ja aber einen Thread mit Gefühlen haben wir nicht. Da sind uns die Gentlemen vorraus!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere paar verirrten Gentlemen doch lieb. Schließlich sind wir ja Ladies, und ganz typisch Frau auch tolerant


A lady is a woman who makes it easy for a man to bei a gentleman.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere paar verirrten Gentlemen doch lieb. ...



Das will ich aber auch schwer hoffen ...  



scylla schrieb:


> .. Schließlich sind wir ja Ladies, und ganz typisch Frau auch tolerant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> A lady is a woman who makes it easy for a man to bei a gentleman.



Ah, jetzt weiß ich wer hinter dem Psydonym Rosamunde P. steckt, D u bist das also ...


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder nennt sich dieses Forum Ladies only?


In diesem LO Forum schreiben freundliche Menschen, oft Frauen aber gern auch mal Männer, fachkundig, unterhaltsam, auch mal ironisch aber immer respektvoll - das macht das LO-Forum aus


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> In diesem LO Forum schreiben freundliche Menschen, oft Frauen aber gern auch mal Männer, fachkundig, unterhaltsam, auch mal ironisch aber immer respektvoll - das macht das LO-Forum aus



Großartig, schee und herzlichen Dank ...  
Ich kann Dir leider nur einen virtuellen Orden versenden, gerne mehr, wenn's gehen würde ...


----------



## frechehex (21. Januar 2018)

Ui da hab ich aber mal ne Diskussion losgetreten 
Ich bin nicht "Männerfeindlich", bin schließlich mit vieren aufgewachsen und meine Interesse sind weniger typisch Frau  .
Es gibt aber manche Themen darüber spricht man lieber mit netten Frauen und wie ich festgestellt hab, gibt's im LO Forum einige davon. Ich kenn davon nicht nicht eine persönlich .


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ui da hab ich aber mal ne Diskussion losgetreten


Ne das war ich...wegen den Farben und so.


----------



## frechehex (21. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ne das war ich...wegen den Farben und so.



wer es auch immer war, das belebt mein ursprüngliches Thema und das Forum.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> wer es auch immer war, das belebt mein ursprüngliches Thema und das Forum.


Und, bist du bei dem ursprünglichen Thema nun weiter? Dunkelblaues Spectral mit Lila Decals...???


----------



## frechehex (21. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und, bist du bei dem ursprünglichen Thema nun weiter? Dunkelblaues Spectral mit Lila Decals...???



Nö, nicht wirklich 
Wenn dann soll's grasgrün mit gelben Parts werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (21. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ich kenn davon nicht nicht eine persönlich .



LO Treffen hilft!!!!     (sorry)


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Nö, nicht wirklich
> Wenn dann soll's grasgrün mit gelben Parts werden


Ok, also ein Santa Cruz.
Gefällt   https://www.julianabicycles.com/de/de/node/1153

oder dieses grün: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...n-rahmen-l-grun-mit-cane-creek-inline-dampfer


----------



## frechehex (21. Januar 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> LO Treffen hilft!!!!     (sorry)



Is schon auf meiner Liste


----------

